# Congrats to Homebbq.com



## Greg Rempe (Dec 7, 2007)

Kevin and his wife just won their 5th straight team of the year honors in the Florida BBQ Association.  This is an astounding feat and I think he deserves some props for being able to continue his reign of terror for half a decade in a very tough field of teams...AWESOME JOB KEVIN!!  Good luck in 2008!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats to Kevin!! Great job. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 7, 2007)

it is a staggering accomplishment.


----------



## BigGQ (Dec 9, 2007)

WOW!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Bobberqer (Dec 11, 2007)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer couple .. Congrats to Clara and Kevin..That FBA is fierce, but friendly  competition circuit.... and the smack talk to goes on is pretty funny


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow congratulations.


----------

